# "Max" 4 yr old male GSD - Greensburg, IN



## arabian_nights (May 19, 2011)

An email was sent to me about taking in a GSD and I really wish I could but since we just adopted Caesar we really don't have the time for another one as of right now. However I don't want to see this beautiful boy get put down so I asked the owner's permission to post this. Here is the email I received:

Hi, I have a four year old long haired male GSD. He is a great dog but needs someone with experience as it sounds you have. He is good with cats and small dogs but is not good with kids or lots of strangers. He is very very protective. He is the normal shepherd. He is 85 lbs and has great ball drive. I really need to find him a home. And I'm very worried he will have to be put down if I can't find him a home soon. 

Another email I received from her after writing back:

It has been hard for me to find a home for him because he needs a home with GSD experience. He is so protective and has such hardcore guarding instincts. He does not need to be around visitors or kids. And it seems most people that have contacted me about him do not understand this. My husband recently lost his job and we lost our apartment so he is staying at my grandmother's farm for now. I would really appreciate any help. I love him to death but I can't keep him anymore.

I have attached the pictures she has sent to me. Can anyone help this beautiful boy? I would if I had the resources but we just took one in. There are no rescues in the area.

I listed him as URGENT because she had stated he will be put down soon if she can't find him a home.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is gorgeous. Maybe some other GSD rescue's could courtesy post him for the owner. Area GSD breeders may also list him on their site possibly? Or his own breeder may take him back for placement.... Is he on Petfinder? They do have classifieds.

How is Cesar doing, haven't seen any updates. Don't want to hi-jack this thread with C, but I am curious!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Is she certain that he's protective and not fear aggressive? 

That would be something that needs to be determined.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Boy if I didn't already have three, one of whom is very protective himself and another who is dog aggressive, I'd be in the car and on the way to Greensburg. Hope he latches on to the right owner.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

He's probably fear aggressive, not protective.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Wondering whats going on with this beautiful boy


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

_Awww he looks like my Nero... Breaks my heart to read these threads.. Wish nero wasn't at the age he is other wise I would have him shipped over in a shot.....! But it wouldn't be fair on my dog to introduce a new member with him being the king of the castle in all...._


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Have seen this dog circulating the local craigslist, unfortunately.

edited to add: tried to find him on there right now, but it was at least a few days ago that I saw him and at the time unfortunately I didn't put two and two together and forgot about this ad. I thought he looked familiar, but the story was different (of course no mention of the problems listed above) and I figured I had just run across the ad previously. I saw this updated today and realized it was the same dog listed on craigslist. He's no longer listed that I can find, so no idea what has become of him.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Rerun, if you see him listed again let me know... I'd be willing to foster and rehab him if I don't foster a dog that might be coming from Michigan.


----------



## arabian_nights (May 19, 2011)

Lin said:


> Rerun, if you see him listed again let me know... I'd be willing to foster and rehab him if I don't foster a dog that might be coming from Michigan.


Sorry everyone been busy with moving so have been unable to post this. Lin, I haven't had contact with the owner since a couple days after I posted that. If you're still willing, I can try to contact her and see if she still hasn't found a home for him?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Sure, go ahead and see. I don't know whats going to happen with the other dog I might be fostering, the shelter is trying to find him a placement locally and I'm more of a last resort so the dog doesn't get put down. If it comes to it, I could probably foster both and crate and rotate until one of them got moved into a rescue or something... I just hate to see good dogs euthed, especially when their problems were obviously caused by owners.


----------



## arabian_nights (May 19, 2011)

Agreed. I sent her an email a few hours ago and haven't gotten a reply back yet, I wish I would've gotten a phone number but hopefully will get an update by tomorrow since she was really good about answering emails the last time we spoke.

I wish I had room I would've taken him myself but with having a pretty brand new rescue myself as well as a rescue cat and moving I'm at full capacity. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Lin, found this on kijiji. Dated 6-3, sounds like she gave him away already since he's not been relisted that I can find and no response back. But perhaps you can contact her through here and see if she'll follow up.

Long Haired German Shepherd | Greensburg | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 11841912


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

BTW, by "no response back" I meant that from AN's posted, she hasn't heard back. I didn't personally contact the owner.


----------



## arabian_nights (May 19, 2011)

Rerun that is correct she never responded to my email so I have no idea if she still has him or not. Hoping she didn't put him to sleep already.


----------

